# How to test wires to MAF Sensor



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

All the wires do not carry power.

You have to pin each wire out back to the source.


It's one of those things that if you have to ask then you really shouldn't be doing it.

We're talking about very small gauge wires, tiny connector pins etc.

You jam a random pin in the female side to check continuity and you can EASILY destroy the pin.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You'll need a trouble shooting tree to test the plug.

And as mentioned. A delicate touch.

Try subscribing to alldata. $30 for 1 car per year if I I remembe right. Hopefully it has something like that.

Not sure on today's cars. But back in the day. The computer only sent out 5v to some sensors. It made determinations based on how much voltage came back to computer.

Think of the maf being like the fuel sending unit. A variable resistor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you cleaned it yet? 









Chevy Cruze: Bad MAF Sensor → Symptoms & Causes | Drivetrain Resource


The mass airflow sensor (commonly abbreviated to MAF) is one of the most important engine management sensors. A bad mass airflow sensor can leave your Chevy Cruze's engine running rough, or even inoperable. A MAF sensor measures the density of the air entering the intake manifold. It passes this...




www.700r4transmissionhq.com


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you to all of you. I appreciate the input. I have tested mass airflow sensors before on older cars e.g. Pontiac Grand Prix etc. But those connectors were much simpler. Of need be I will just change the harness as I have an extra one. Thanks again


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Harnesses are expensive.

The MAF sensor is a small computer. You need an oscilloscope to see what it’s saying.

I dont know what the gen 2 has but it’s probably Bosch which will be either a 5 or 8 pin design. MAF is always a pulsed signal. Yes the sensors are powered at 5V.

The ECM is very good at seeing any faults with the circuitry. It’s very unlikely your own testing will be better than the ECM.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Not to be that guy, but you would need a full on logic analyzer to determine if the PCM was missing some kind of fault and not showing it.


----------

